# skinny guppy female



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a bunch of guppies.

Tank - heated 32 gallons, planted, 50% WC weekly.

Now one of my female gave birth 2 days ago and is very skinny and deformed. She eats a bit but not as much as usual.

Rest on the bottom and hides


I placed her in a net to be able to check her more. But I read around and most says shell die soon
Should I just help her go instead of seeing her suffer?


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, sorry about your guppy  would you mind telling us about ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? In my experience with guppies, them getting skinny could be a form of internal parasites, is her excrement white and stringy? I would quarantine her and monitor her symptoms for now until we can fully address her illness.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

dont have my test kit yet (I think the customs ate it, been waiting for it for months now...) I do have strips, but no amonia on there.

Nitrate and nitrite acording to the strips were nil 

but yes, long white stringy poop

Now to find meds for them that wont kill my plants o.0


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Fish who have given birth are often exhausted and left vunerable, not just to bacteria, diseases and parasites, but to other fish as well. Place her in a breeder's net or something similar, so that she can rest. Quarantine is not a bad idea either.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

shes already in a net (though it's a makeshift one since I don't have one, but I'll order a breeder net this week for sure)
I don't really mind leaving my guppies free breeding , but might start checking them once I have the nets heheh

but yes, she's separated now, however she didn't eat at all this morning, so my hopes are low with her.

I checked around, in Canada only has praziquantel which I'm not familiar with. 

And since the prices here are ridiculous, I wont go at the vet for a guppy (will go for my bettas though o.0) especially.

I could get the prazipro anyway as a prevention and to help the other fishes...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I am in Canada  what are you looking for exactly?


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I want anything to destroy those parasites 
I miss working in a vet clinic lol

But yes, I know metronidazole can work, but without a RX here we can't get a hold of it... unless I ask my vet friend, but I doubt she's allowed to do a RX for fishes :S she's a cat/dog vet. (beside I wouldn't know the right amount to give)

anyone had luck with the praziquantel?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.bigalspets.ca/parasite-guard-tablets-8-pk.html 

I have used that with success. Too bad she weren't eating... Big Al's also has the anti-parasite foods, which is more direct and faster acting since they digest it. 

Here is the one you are thinking of. http://www.bigalspets.ca/prazipro-1-fl-oz.html

nice thing is... They are a lot safer than some of the anti-parasite meds out there - for the fish and their environment.


The one you said you cannot get without an RX: http://www.bigalspets.ca/metronidazole-5-g.html

not sure if Montreal is tighter on laws but I know Alberta can get it  All else fails ask your vet friend and use the instructions from this product, to give the dose of. It will be the same product.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

urg, Quebec has vet/meds rules as tight as an ant arse 

I checked the metronidazole info, only one I can get gives the posology for /cats/dogs/horses/cows, nothing for fishes or exotics 

My hope now rest with Prazi. I'll go get some tonight, I'm sure my LFS as some. 

and its voting day here (anything to kick our current PM butt out of office!) its going to be short on time for sure


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I sure wish you luck! you can also ask the store if they can order it in for you with their next shipment. Some will do that  

Booo on tight restrictions. If hard drugs for people can _get _in, I don't see why medication for FISH (or animals) shouldn't be _allowed _in. >_>


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

well, people are dumb in general, I saw why most meds (even mundane wormers) are checked here.

You can easily kill a dog with flea treatment... easiest with cats. (lots of morons use storebought DOG flea treatment on cats thinking it's ok... then they wonder why the cats starts having seizures and die :S) worse culprit FYI : Hartz and stuff like that.

saw way too much of those (so yea, don't use dog flea treatment for cats, unless its a vet that says go (it depends of the meds that's used and all)

So seeing the worse of that I understand why... (example, you can kill a dog who already has heartworm if you use heartworm preventive meds without knowing if he dog has HW in the first place...) 

I guess its the same for fishes, and since metronidazole is a prescription only meds (because of idiots, again) I can see why... just sucks its impossible to find a fish vet without going at the vet school :S


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh boy... lol. Find out what you can get, and make yourself a fish medicine cabinet :lol: I hate it when you cannot order in stuff you need!! I own reptiles, and dubias/roaches are illegal here. Best foods to give them.. and not allowed to have them (obvious reasons, but still...)


----------

